# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Ваши последние минуты

## June

Как вы представляете себе последние минуты своей жизни, если вообще представляете?

Я чаще всего представлял себе такую картину:
Море, отвесная скала километровой высоты, на вершине скалы ровное поле. Зеленая трава. Закат. Я один и вокруг никого.

----------


## psychedelic_cupcake

сижу на краю крыши, вспоминая всё произошедшее со мной, плохое и хорошее за все эти годы, так и не набравшись смелости позвонить любимому человеку, признаться в своих чувствах, делаю шаг, и падаю вниз, закрыв глаза, и думая о том, насколько теперь я стала свободна от всех этих мыслей.

----------


## WittYaxx

Большое синее море. Ночь. Я на дне с огромным камнем на груди.

----------


## Святой отец

Я лечу на самолёте, у самолёта отказывают все двигатели и он стремительно падает на землю, раздаётся треск загарается горючее всё в пламени, все пассажиры мертвы.

Я еду на скоростном поезде, навстречу движется другой поезд, они врезаются, сходят с рельс, вагоны превращаются в кашу, меня раздавливает в лепёшку.

Ну и также автокатострофа, затопление корабля, прыгаю с паращютом с  самолёта парашют не раскравается, запасного нет, удар об земля и конец.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Мост Золотые ворота Сан-Франциско(популярный у ''нашего брата''), раннее утро, немного виски и гудбай..

----------


## ivan163

> Холодная рельса морозит мою шею. Чувствую шум и железную тряску. Жужжанье.
> Вижу свет вдалеке. Приближается. Шум все сильнее. Я смотрю прямо на светящуюся точку а она увеличивается в размерах. Уже слышу грохот. Камешки трясутся вокруг меня. Уже слышу громкий грохот и чудо техники несется на меня. Огромный грохок. Хруст. Боль в течении 2 секунд. Ничего.


  Тоже так все представляю. Только говорят, что голова после отсечения от тела соображает в течение минуты, поэтому боли будет побольше. Ну и пусть. Главное результат сто процентный.

----------


## June

> Только говорят, что голова после отсечения от тела соображает в течение минуты, поэтому боли будет побольше.


 Интересно, кто говорит? Уж не сами ли потерпевшие?  :Mad: 

Я думаю произойдет быстрая потеря сознания. Я терял сознание и от меньших проблем, при том что голова оставалась на месте.

----------


## аутоагрессия

1.Зимняя очень холодная ночь,я стою на берегу озера,видны следы на льду от топора.Рассвет уже,в последний раз я него смотрю,бросаю свой телефон в озеро и прыгаю за ним,чтобы достать,но не всплываю...
2.Зима опять же рассвет,я лежу около рельс и смотрю на небо,слушаю музыку,сьедаю что-то очень вкусное,жду рассвета,я вижу,как восходит солнце,ставлю голову на рельсы с телефоном(всегда хотела от него избавиться),слышу гул поезда,закрываю глаза и ЧВАК!)))

----------


## Гражданин

Фантазеры-фантазерчики.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Фантазеры-фантазерчики.


 а почему бы и не помечтать)

----------


## ГазНиколай

Самый солнечный и жаркий день лета. На обед любимый острый супчик чешушули в местном грузинском ресторане. Прогуливаясь по полю в свой гараж курю сигарету, четко ощущая с каждым шагом как за спиной все дальше и дальше остается всё, что было со мной на этой земле. Внутри все разрывается, сопротивляется и словно бы тянет вернуться ровно до того момента как сажусь на свой литровый спорт-байк не надев ничиго из экипировки. Разгон на заднем колесе, торможение на одном переднем, заносы обеих колес в глубоком наклоне, слёзы по щекам от сильнейшего набегающего потока воздуха. Длинная прямая, разбег до 250 а может и под 300, резкий поворот руля, конец...

----------


## Волчица

Крыша и полёт вниз и дикая боль примерно так

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Застрелиться из револьвера в Online трансляции под тяжелый метал,с 10.000 посетителей.


 +1

----------


## Лазарус

убить человека легко, а вот самого себя убить трудновато.

----------


## zmejka

Представляю себя в петле. Несколько там секунд вишу в сознании в петле, и все - потеря сознания...дальше уже без сознания...

----------


## Лазарус

это если шея сломается,а если нет,тогда мучаться 7 минут.

----------


## Snape

Последние минуты - это звонок самому близкому человеку (или двоим), инструкция по тому, как попасть в квартиру, как открыть сейф, как связаться с юристом, у которого завещание, и сообщение пин-кода от карты. Потому как мне будет все равно, а им пригодится - пусть вспоминают обо мне с теплом. Что же касается способа... то вроде ж правилами запрещено? Да и не хочу открывать, тот, что выбрал себе, чтобы "не сглазить". Одно скажу: дома, только у себя дома.

----------


## zmejka

> это если шея сломается,а если нет,тогда мучаться 7 минут.


 жаль, что тут запрещено обсуждение способов, поэтому скажу тебе коротко - БРЕД. Про несломанную шею и 7 минут в сознании.

----------


## Лазарус

я видел,не спорь со мной

----------


## zmejka

Лазарус, ты видел человека в петле 7 минут в сознании? Откуда тебе известно, сколько времени он был в сознании?

----------


## Просто Ирина

> это если шея сломается,а если нет,тогда мучаться 7 минут.


 Ни фига(((, еще больше(. Мой дядька вешался(((, это была жесть! Он попрощался и повесился. Прошло вот, сколько времени: мой братан оделся, сел на мотоцикл, ехал минут 10. Приехал, а он в петле дергается весь в судорогах страшных(((, весь описанный, окаканный, малиново-сиреневый, без сознания вроде как, но все равно дергается! И вначале даже что-то рукой делал, будто шею от петли хотел освободить... так руку и скрючило... Брат срезал его, он упал. Тут и приехали врачи. Сказали: хорошо, толстый конкретно - долго дышал и не сломал шею...

----------


## Лазарус

> Лазарус, ты видел человека в петле 7 минут в сознании? Откуда тебе известно, сколько времени он был в сознании?


 видел, при мне парень вздернулся..
зрелище довольно поучительное, интересно было наблюдать.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> видел, при мне парень вздернулся..
> зрелище довольно поучительное, интересно было наблюдать.


 ??? Ты видел, как он помирает и не спас его?(((

----------


## Лазарус

нет, я знал что ему лучше умереть

----------


## Просто Ирина

> нет, я знал что ему лучше умереть


 Но почему??

----------


## Лазарус

тебе не понять

----------


## Просто Ирина

Ни при каких обстоятельствах не смогла бы смотреть на умирание. Спасала бы до последнего шанса. Не признаю того, что "так лучше"(.

----------


## Лазарус

поэтому и не понять

----------


## Просто Ирина

Ведь смерть - это единственное, чего нельзя исправить(.

----------


## Snape

> А если-бы человек после твоего "спасения" остался бы инвалидом и плакал все равно не жалко его?


 Меня больше другое напрягает. Мало того, что человек высказывает довольно-таки спорное утверждение; так еще и считает, что его точка зрения - вернее, и можно ее навязать другому, не ставя ни в грош его собственные желания и решения :\

----------


## Лазарус

> А если-бы человек после твоего "спасения" остался бы инвалидом и плакал все равно не жалко его?


 верно сказано

----------


## оригами

молиться не умею...так что мысленно буду просить у всех прощения и сама всех прощу. хотя я и так ни на кого зла не держу..)

----------


## Nek

А я уеду в пригород, уйду в лес или канаву, приму заготовленную отраву, выпью водки и лягу в снег отдыхать. Перед этим твёрдо убедившись, что поблизости спиртного не осталось.

----------


## MaxiCo

Знакомая Nek на Пэйджесах сообщала - ушел. Кажется, в Новогоднюю ночь, с 12 на 13-й год.

----------


## mora

Последнее сообщение и спать

Теплое облачное лето, петля и кофе
Что еще нужно для покоя если не кофе?. . ./

----------

